# Coldwater Bass Club 2011



## Steve78

I just got the new website up and going. Its still a work in progress, hope everyone likes it. It is updated now except for team numbers, which is no big deal. I'll get it taken care of tomorrow. Hope to see everyone this year and hopefully some new faces too. Our first tournament had a low turnout, so its not to late to jump in the points race. Check out the website and let me know what you think.

http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/


----------



## Chris S.

Anybody fish at Juliette today? Heard the water is wayyyyy low now from a reliable source and folks are having trouble launching.......is the alternate lake still a consideration?


----------



## Steve78

As long as its open we plan on fishing, an alternate lake hasnt been discussed. It was a little tricky a couple weeks ago, I know they had a tournament out there last weekend with around 30 boats that launched from Dames Ferry...Terry has also said that the JBAIT will still go on out there as long as the lake is open.


----------



## brandon hightower

we launched our boats fine sunday. it should still be the same level this weekend. supposed to be cold though.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Bring on the cold temps, it's about time.  I predict 18-20 lbs for Sunday.


----------



## iTJLee

See you fellers in the am! Me and pops are gonna venture to Holly Grove, where Mr. and Mrs. "Joe" live... and the boat busting stumps hide in that so called "channel". Send help if you don't see us at 3pm and remember to wear your long britches and jackets.


----------



## Steve78

Yes sir, its gonna be chilly...hope the fish are bitin though! See ya in the mornin!


----------



## iTJLee

Steve78 said:


> Yes sir, its gonna be chilly...hope the fish are bitin though! See ya in the mornin!



Yea, this little front has me confused on what to tie on. Spro or Live Target?


----------



## brandon hightower

scum frog $1.99 at wally world


----------



## Steve78

I got the KVD frog, its a buck cheaper then the Spro frog...and a bag of Ribbits


----------



## brandon hightower

you can have them kvd frogs. i'll spend that extra dollar.


----------



## LIPS

so....???


----------



## Steve78

LIPS said:


> so....???



9 boats...Charlie Dick and Bobby Hood won with over 12lbs...it was a tough day out there today.


----------



## Steve78

Meant to mention in first post, a big thank you to our 3 sponsors so far... and 1 still in the works that I havent mentioned yet.

http://buzzerbaits.com/...PM Buzzerbaits here for some awesome spinner and buzzbaits!

http://www.******ad.com/...Check out this site for the best swimbait around!

http://constantthreat.webs.com/...PM Hawghunna for some of his different custom baits!!


----------



## Steve78

Steve78 said:


> 9 boats...Charlie Dick and Bobby Hood won with over 12lbs...it was a tough day out there today.



Website updated with results and standings


----------



## Steve78

Congrats to Hawghunna and ITJLee on the win today at Lake Varner...thanks for ya'lls support!! The fishing was almost as tough as the ramp conditions today!


----------



## iTJLee

Steve78 said:


> Congrats to Hawghunna and ITJLee on the win today at Lake Varner...thanks for ya'lls support!! The fishing was almost as tough as the ramp conditions today!



Thanks, Steve. It was a tough day!


----------



## Reminex

iTJLee said:


> Thanks, Steve. It was a tough day!



Congrats, ive been waiting on the results!  I wanted go badly but my boat isnt doing well....How much did it take?


----------



## iTJLee

As a young angler and Coldwater Bass Club member, I have a concern I would like to address... I counted at least fifteen 12+inch fish on a stringer at Lake Varner this past weekend with 2 of them weighing around 2-3 pounds. They were on a mans stringer and they were all alive, no dead fish were weighed in that I re-call. All of these fish were given to this man by club members. I'm not bashing on anyone or how anyone else feels about the situation. This is JMO. I love tournament fishing and I am a big supporter of "catch and release." The fish won't grow if they're not put back in the water, a live fish should be released after the weigh-in, or that team should be charged with a dead fish penalty. It doesn't matter if the fish is 12 inches or 20 inches.

"Cold Water Bass Club does support catch & release. Please use all precautions in keeping fish alive."

You fought to keep your fish alive for 8 tough tournament hours, just so you could have a shot at some money? Points? So you would not get any deductions, correct? 
I fight to keep my fish alive not only to succeed and try to win, but to watch the sport grow, so that the next generation of young anglers can catch fish, big fish. To keep a healthy supply of Bass in these lakes, we cant kill the fish and give them away. I hate to see a bass die during a tournament, whether it be 1lb-6lbs not only because I'm going to get a weight deduction, but because that's 1 less keeper in the lake, 1 less fish that could grow to be the new lake/world record one day. 
I have no problem with individuals going to "fish for food". My concern is addressing tournament fishing and catch and release. 
Hope everyone understands my feelings and does not take this the wrong way.


----------



## iTJLee

Reminex said:


> Congrats, ive been waiting on the results!  I wanted go badly but my boat isnt doing well....How much did it take?



16.11, I do believe.


----------



## DOBCAngler

TJ, I agree with everything you said.  With that being said there can always be exceptions.  I practice catch and release as much as anyone.  I can't tell you the last time I kept a bass to eat.  I do everything I can to keep fish alive and I have had two dead fish so far this year. I have preached releasing all big fish for as long as I remember.  With that being said if I can give a fish to someone who will make a meal out of it and the fish is of what I call "table" size then so be it.  That man and woman were all over Varner on Saturday.  I don't know his skill level but he fished all day and came back with nothing to eat.  With that being said in the end he went home with something to eat.

I will say that I was surprised at the number of fish he went home with.  I gave him one 13" dink.  Somethimes you have to give somehting back.  We have a skill that so many people would like ot have.  Why not once and awhile help someone have a great meal.  That man went home with a great story and maybe a new found respect for tournament anglers.  We sometimes get a bad rap. 

I completely understand where you are coming from.  As much as I practice conservation I don't see a problem with occasionally helping someone out.  I can assure you that man and probably a number of his friends ate good this past weekend.  My passion brings me a great deal of enjoyment and hopefully I was able to pass a little on to someone else.


----------



## Reminex

iTJLee said:


> As a young angler and Coldwater Bass Club member, I have a concern I would like to address... I counted at least fifteen 12+inch fish on a stringer at Lake Varner this past weekend with 2 of them weighing around 2-3 pounds. They were on a mans stringer and they were all alive, no dead fish were weighed in that I re-call. All of these fish were given to this man by club members. I'm not bashing on anyone or how anyone else feels about the situation. This is JMO. I love tournament fishing and I am a big supporter of "catch and release." The fish won't grow if they're not put back in the water, a live fish should be released after the weigh-in, or that team should be charged with a dead fish penalty. It doesn't matter if the fish is 12 inches or 20 inches.
> 
> "Cold Water Bass Club does support catch & release. Please use all precautions in keeping fish alive."
> 
> You fought to keep your fish alive for 8 tough tournament hours, just so you could have a shot at some money? Points? So you would not get any deductions, correct?
> I fight to keep my fish alive not only to succeed and try to win, but to watch the sport grow, so that the next generation of young anglers can catch fish, big fish. To keep a healthy supply of Bass in these lakes, we cant kill the fish and give them away. I hate to see a bass die during a tournament, whether it be 1lb-6lbs not only because I'm going to get a weight deduction, but because that's 1 less keeper in the lake, 1 less fish that could grow to be the new lake/world record one day.
> I have no problem with individuals going to "fish for food". My concern is addressing tournament fishing and catch and release.
> Hope everyone understands my feelings and does not take this the wrong way.



Ive always been under the impression that this would result in an automatic DQ, not just a dead fish penalty.  Guy won a tourney long time ago at varner and wanted to keep 10 pounder to mount, they said sure but he'd have to give up his first place moneyat least with SJA it use to be like that.


----------



## Steve78

iTJLee said:


> As a young angler and Coldwater Bass Club member, I have a concern I would like to address... I counted at least fifteen 12+inch fish on a stringer at Lake Varner this past weekend with 2 of them weighing around 2-3 pounds. They were on a mans stringer and they were all alive, no dead fish were weighed in that I re-call. All of these fish were given to this man by club members. I'm not bashing on anyone or how anyone else feels about the situation. This is JMO. I love tournament fishing and I am a big supporter of "catch and release." The fish won't grow if they're not put back in the water, a live fish should be released after the weigh-in, or that team should be charged with a dead fish penalty. It doesn't matter if the fish is 12 inches or 20 inches.
> 
> "Cold Water Bass Club does support catch & release. Please use all precautions in keeping fish alive."
> 
> You fought to keep your fish alive for 8 tough tournament hours, just so you could have a shot at some money? Points? So you would not get any deductions, correct?
> I fight to keep my fish alive not only to succeed and try to win, but to watch the sport grow, so that the next generation of young anglers can catch fish, big fish. To keep a healthy supply of Bass in these lakes, we cant kill the fish and give them away. I hate to see a bass die during a tournament, whether it be 1lb-6lbs not only because I'm going to get a weight deduction, but because that's 1 less keeper in the lake, 1 less fish that could grow to be the new lake/world record one day.
> I have no problem with individuals going to "fish for food". My concern is addressing tournament fishing and catch and release.
> Hope everyone understands my feelings and does not take this the wrong way.



TJ, I agree with ya 100%...but with all the stuff that went on with weigh in and payouts, I did not see this. But I know it had to be the partiers that were hanging out buddying up with a few of the guys. I wish someone had pointed this out, and it disappoints me that some of our guys did this. Please in the future, point this out. And guys, please do not give your fish away if they are alive, because like the website says, we do and will support catch and release. Black Shoals and Varner are the worst with people begging for fish, dead fish of course is no problem, but I have ticked people off by dumping my live fish back in right in front of people.

Matt, I also understand where you are coming from and maybe he does have a new respect for tournament anglers, I know he made a few new friends Saturday for sure. I am pretty sure he told Ricky J that he would drive to Ricky if he would teach him to fish. But again, the clubs supports catch and release. and we do have dead fish penalties, points deductions etc. and then allow people to give all their fish away defeats the purpose. Dont want to get off topic at all, now if I am out on the lake fun fishing or whatever, and someone wants to keep a few fish for dinner, thats another story.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Reminex said:


> Ive always been under the impression that this would result in an automatic DQ, not just a dead fish penalty.  Guy won a tourney long time ago at varner and wanted to keep 10 pounder to mount, they said sure but he'd have to give up his first place moneyat least with SJA it use to be like that.



With that being said I have seen many limits of fish put back into livewells after weigh in.  I have also seen people soliciting fish to be put in their livewells after weigh in.  This is fish that other anglers caught.  What was done with these fish I don't know and really it's none of my business.  I just wanted to point this out.  These incidents happened this year and were at SJA events.  I am in no way bashing SJA.


----------



## Steve78

Reminex said:


> Congrats, ive been waiting on the results!  I wanted go badly but my boat isnt doing well....How much did it take?



I will get the results posted tomorrow, been busy and tired the last 2 days.


----------



## Reminex

DOBCAngler said:


> With that being said I have seen many limits of fish put back into livewells after weigh in.  I have also seen people soliciting fish to be put in their livewells after weigh in.  This is fish that other anglers caught.  What was done with these fish I don't know and really it's none of my business.  I just wanted to point this out.  These incidents happened this year and were at SJA events.  I am in no way bashing SJA.



I've seen this also with SJA, but I tend to ask whats up.  The times ive seen it, it was either to take pics if that person won, or someone taking pics for sponsors,articles or another reason was to get the fish back to a normal temp after being in a hot bag or cold livewell.  Which I agree with, does no good to cool lake water 20 degrees in your livewell and then throw that fish back in without slowly adapting it back.  

I will say that if i ever catch a spot during a tourney at lucas he might not go back home if you know what im saying!


----------



## DOBCAngler

I think I know why some were kept since they were combining fish.  I personally don't have a problem with this on a very limited basis.  Again at least 90% of tournament fish are released alive, and another 10-15% die after being released.  

Please keep the spots from Horton too.  I couldn't believe it when I caught a 9" spot in August.  This is a young fish and means they are reproducing which is not good.


----------



## DEZZY

I don't see the problem with what some of us did because we are the only ones that can help manage these lakes because if you don't take some out then you end up with fish that are like Bear creek fish they are more short fish and slot fish caught than any of the big ones.With that being said there was nothin wrong with that even dnr will tell you to take some fish out so many by the arce.But i see both parts from everyone but there is nobody else that gos to these lakes and brings the numbers up that us tourney anglers do and probley 95% are put right back.So there is no damage done by us.


----------



## iTJLee

I understand, Steve78, it is tough to keep an eye on everything. You didn't do anything wrong, boss.

Like I said, and Steve also said take them out when you're fun fishing or fishing to eat. This was an organized event by a club that practices catch and release. If the fish is alive and kicking at 3pm during a tournament, it needs to go back. No matter how big or small, that's just part of the rules in my opinion, now if you catch your personal best during a tournament and you want to keep it, I see no problem with that. Myself personally, there are days I would have killed during tournament hours to have anyone one of those fish that man took home, just to finish out my limit. Say for instance, 10 tournaments a year at Varner, 10-15 live fish taken home after every event? That's 100-150 less fish. If it continues these lake will be full of baby bass before we know it. We sit and talk about bank fisherman keeping 4 or 5 bass and how it sucks and is hurting tournament lakes, then together he was GIVEN 15. I'm not bashing any of you guys, nor trying to single anyone out. I'm just saying how I feel. Varner is 850 acres, not 8,500. Once the population gets bad, it will only get worse.


----------



## Steve78

Website is updated!


----------



## DEZZY

NoBODY said you were bashin anyone.We all just said it was no big deal for what we all did.I would rather see someone eat them than go back and see 10 to 15 dead ones around the boat ramp that was released alive but still died.Everyone has there own way off lookin at this so its really like beating a dead horse you know what i mean but its all good im not upset with anyone.


----------



## Steve78

It's over and done with, get back on topic guys.


----------



## iTJLee

No hard feelings. Like I said, JMO.
See you fellas at JW?


----------



## Steve78

iTJLee said:


> No hard feelings. Like I said, JMO.
> See you fellas at JW?



I'll let ya know...its gonna be in this order right now...either Lucas, Black Shoals, or JW. This is becoming a real headache... for rain, or we could get Charlie to do an indian rain dance??


----------



## iTJLee

Try the rain dance! 
Will we have enough time to get permission for Black Shoals?


----------



## Steve78

We will find out tomorrow...trying to get a tentative approval


----------



## Joel

I know I'm out of place but some of you guys are ridiculous.  "Our skills are better than non tournament fishermen" and its your duty to feed the hungry.  If you guys keep doing that with your too large egos, your going to ruin a good thing for some good trails.


----------



## Steve78

Since we are a little over a month out, and Varner and Horton officially closed now. We need to reschedule our 2 day. We have Yargo, Sandy Creek as the only lakes we are not fishing this season. Yargo is fine with me, I dont want to fish Sandy Creek if we can help it and sure most would agree, or we could go the bigger lake route. Lets hear some suggestions, I'm up for just about anything.


----------



## iTJLee

NO to Yargo, Sandy Creek and bigger lakes.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> Since we are a little over a month out, and Varner and Horton officially closed now. We need to reschedule our 2 day. We have Yargo, Sandy Creek as the only lakes we are not fishing this season. Yargo is fine with me, I dont want to fish Sandy Creek if we can help it and sure most would agree, or we could go the bigger lake route. Lets hear some suggestions, I'm up for just about anything.



Why would Black Shoals (a lake that is on the 2011 schedule) be used as an alternate for Lake Lucas. And then, it become so important to use a lake that's not on the 2011 schedule, as an alternate for the 2 day? 

Come on now ..... High Falls is full pool


----------



## DOBCAngler

High Falls for the two gets my vote.  Yargo day 1 High Falls day 2.  No swapping batteries, southside guys drive north and northside guys drive south.  Stone Mountain/High Falls would be killer if we can make it happen.


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Why would Black Shoals (a lake that is on the 2011 schedule) be used as an alternate for Lake Lucas. And then, it become so important to use a lake that's not on the 2011 schedule, as an alternate for the 2 day?
> 
> Come on now ..... High Falls is full pool



You know if we were drawing more then 2 boats from the southside, we may be a little more willing to drive down there to a replacement lake. If more then 4-5 people showed up to the yearly meeting and offered input then this would not be an issue. One reason we split the schedule so, is to draw more boats from the south like we have the  first 2 years. We do have 2 boats driving from Gainesville and Jefferson and they both have seen Black Shoal's. A few of us have never seen JW, everyone has seen Black Shoals. It sounds like some people are just looking for an upperhand.  Why dont we just get some suggestions for the 2 day like I asked for?? Its not that important to use lakes that are not on the schedule, I threw out my ideas like I was hoping everyone else would do. Nobody had a problem with us using Varner 2 times on the schedule this year until Varner closed last week, or Juliette 2 times in 2 weeks last year. All the whining and crying this season is about to drive me to drink.


----------



## Steve78

DOBCAngler said:


> High Falls for the two gets my vote.  Yargo day 1 High Falls day 2.  No swapping batteries, southside guys drive north and northside guys drive south.  Stone Mountain/High Falls would be killer if we can make it happen.



Thats what I am looking for...your ideas!! Thanks Matt!! I can go with a Yargo/High Falls...Stn Mtn will not approve us on Thanksgiving weekend, but I can find out for sure if need be.


----------



## Steve78

Alternates were discussed as part of the 2 day, because of the fact Horton closed last year. The topic of other alternates could have been discussed, but weren't because we haven't been faced with the situation we are in now with more then one lake closed now. And u r right, every team should be treated equal ad I feel I do that. I'm not trying to put anyone out in the cold. South or north would disappoint someone either way. 
We still have 3 tourneys on the southsde this season, and ur 2 points out of the points lead, so tell me where u want to go for the 2 day and let's just fish. I'm all for a high falls/ Yargo, even though I do not care for either lake.


----------



## DEZZY

I think that the two day should go Highfalls and Yargo.Whats wrong with that?As far as the other crap that is going on i think it should be talked about by phone or in person this is not good for the clubs.I can see both peoples point off view in this hole thing and you cant always please everyone.The problem was that with the lakes being so low that the move was made on how Lucas looked and that took to long to find out.So to keep this from happen again we as a club need to come together at Blackshoals and get this problem    fixed before the Twoday.


----------



## Steve78

DEZZY said:


> I think that the two day should go Highfalls and Yargo.Whats wrong with that?As far as the other crap that is going on i think it should be talked about by phone or in person this is not good for the clubs.I can see both peoples point off view in this hole thing and you cant always please everyone.The problem was that with the lakes being so low that the move was made on how Lucas looked and that took to long to find out.So to keep this from happen again we as a club need to come together at Blackshoals and get this problem    fixed before the Twoday.



Well said


----------



## iTJLee

Let's just fish. I'll fish the same lake 10 times if it comes down to it. Truth be told I'm up for anything, as long as the alternates are not a gas lake over a 25HP limit. I think we can all agree that a 16/48 (or smaller) Jonboat doesn't belong on a lake with Bass Boats running 250+HP motors, not referring to the Jackson tournament, that is already said and done. I'm talking about alternates. I do think the alternates lake/lakes should be chosen by the location of the original lake. Replace a southern lake with a southern lake, and northern with northern. It's not our fault Me, pops, Ricky and Shane are the only boats from this area fishing the club. I determine if I'm fishing a club or not by their schedule, I liked the original CWBC schedule and it did not have Yargo or Sandy Creek on it. I agree with DEEZY, we need to get together at Black Shoals and figure this thing out. See you fellas Saturday!


----------



## russ010

iTJLee said:


> I think we can all agree that a 16/48 (or smaller) Jonboat doesn't belong on a lake with Bass Boats running 250+HP motors



It's not the bass boats that get ya, it's the huge boat houses and some pontoons that give you a good ride. But I fish big lakes all the time in my jon and I've never had any problems. I'm not jumping in to y'all decision makings - I'm just telling people who want to get in the big lakes in smaller boats not to worry. It's not bad at all in bigger lakes with bigger boats. Just wear or keep your life preserver out. you've got more of a chance to fall out of the boat on your own than you do to have another boat flip you over.

good luck to you guys on your trail this year... doesn't look like mother nature is wanting to play much with the rain this year


----------



## Steve78

russ010 said:


> It's not the bass boats that get ya, it's the huge boat houses and some pontoons that give you a good ride. But I fish big lakes all the time in my jon and I've never had any problems. I'm not jumping in to y'all decision makings - I'm just telling people who want to get in the big lakes in smaller boats not to worry. It's not bad at all in bigger lakes with bigger boats. Just wear or keep your life preserver out. you've got more of a chance to fall out of the boat on your own than you do to have another boat flip you over.
> 
> good luck to you guys on your trail this year... doesn't look like mother nature is wanting to play much with the rain this year



A tournament with small boats on a big lake in Nov/Dec is alot different then having one in the warmer months, I would never try to fish a big lake with a small boat in a normal fishing season.


----------



## Steve78

We decided this morning after a little pow wow, we will be fishing either Stn Mtn, pending approval or Yargo Day 1 of the 2 day and High Falls Day 2 of our 2 day. I will have an answer on the first day by the end of the week next week.


----------



## Steve78

Stone Mtn has given us approval for Friday after Thanksgiving, and we will fish High Falls on Saturday after Thanksgiving.


----------

